# Hemp Oil



## DrZaius7 (Jan 24, 2019)

Anyone use hemp oil supplements as a way for getting their Omegas?
There are some claims the fatty acid profile is superior to fish oil. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## lycan Venom (Jan 24, 2019)

Well the seed is what contains the most amount of bioavailable  nutrients, not the plant itself. The hemp seed is what is being processed and sold as a nutritional supplement. Yes it does in fact contain omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids and in the correct ratio. The ratio is what plays an important role. Fish oil does not have the correct ratio of omega 3 to omega 6 and Mercury, Chlordane, Dioxin and PCBs are toxins potentially ingested by people who consume fish oil.

Hemp oil is actually plant oil from the foliage and stem being processed and then added into corn oil, vegetable oil or coconut oil. Read the ingredients. That is where those omegas are coming from. For certain products I use MCT oil but for another reason not associated with this conversation.

I have a line of supplements coming out soon on my website but still in the manufacturing process. However just like tainted fish with pollutants so can the plants be with heavy metals, PGR (plant growth regukators), systemic pesticides and fungus and bacteria. It comes down to the farmer and how he grows. Too much to say as it all relates and im in the field. 

Short answer is yes, it is better. Long answer, be careful what you buy just like all things.


----------



## DrZaius7 (Jan 24, 2019)

lycan Venom said:


> Well the seed is what contains the most amount of bioavailable  nutrients, not the plant itself. The hemp seed is what is being processed and sold as a nutritional supplement. Yes it does in fact contain omega 3 and omega 6 fatty acids and in the correct ratio. The ratio is what plays an important role. Fish oil does not have the correct ratio of omega 3 to omega 6 and Mercury, Chlordane, Dioxin and PCBs are toxins potentially ingested by people who consume fish oil.
> 
> Hemp oil is actually plant oil from the foliage and stem being processed and then added into corn oil, vegetable oil or coconut oil. Read the ingredients. That is where those omegas are coming from. For certain products I use MCT oil but for another reason not associated with this conversation.
> 
> ...



Thanks, I appreciate all that information.  I wonder if I can find organic version. 
I buy the bulletproof brand of MCT in addition


----------



## psych (Jan 25, 2019)

Take krill oil, its what we give patients


----------



## Rogue- (Jan 26, 2019)

DrZaius7 said:


> Anyone use hemp oil supplements as a way for getting their Omegas?
> There are some claims the fatty acid profile is superior to fish oil.
> Any thoughts?



Ive used it with VERY favorable results.


----------



## Tim Zane (Feb 2, 2019)

Is hemp oil the same as CBD?  And none of this gives a high, correct? Due to no THC...?  I heard CBD works wonders for aches

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## lycan Venom (Feb 2, 2019)

I know that chemical is now federally legal but not sure if it is still against the forum rules to speak about it. I can answer all questions about it but ill have to wait for admin to say yes or no.


----------



## ASHOP (Feb 10, 2019)

Tim Zane said:


> Is hemp oil the same as CBD?  And none of this gives a high, correct? Due to no THC...?  I heard CBD works wonders for aches
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



Correct, no THC which equals no high. I have been apprehensive with CBD oil but after hearing testimonials from people I personally know, I've become a believer.


----------



## Matsor (Feb 12, 2019)

I don't think what the OP is referring to is CBD. But plain hemp seed oil. Not sure one can get enough omega 3/6 using few drops of CBD.


----------



## AGGRO (May 29, 2019)

Matsor said:


> I don't think what the OP is referring to is CBD. But plain hemp seed oil. Not sure one can get enough omega 3/6 using few drops of CBD.



I have used hemp oil and it's a good source of omega 3 and 6. Flaxseed oil is another great source.


----------



## ProFIT (Jun 1, 2019)

psych said:


> Take krill oil, its what we give patients



:yeahthat:

If you are going to take one go with the best. It doesn't contain omega 6 and 9 but you probably get plenty from your food.


----------



## Dogslime (Jun 25, 2019)

I buy something called hemp hearts. which is cracked up hemp seeds that you can sprinkle over yogurt/salad or whatever and its shelled hemp seeds which as mentioned above is the part with the good omegas...


----------



## Professional Muscle Store (Jul 5, 2019)

We offer an entire collection of CBD brands and products: *CBD COLLECTION*

Any member interested in trying any please message us for a *15% OFF* discount code!!

*$50 ORDERS RECEIVE: VIP Lounge, HGH and AAS Testing forum access!

10 WINNERS for over $2000 IN PRIZES given away this month!!*

_*We are still working on the system glitch with images/nutritional facts for a few of the CBD vendors. We are hoping to have that corrected over the coming week._


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

Rogue- said:


> Ive used it with VERY favorable results.



Is that in reference to blood work results?


----------



## Smack (Jul 9, 2019)

AGGRO said:


> I have used hemp oil and it's a good source of omega 3 and 6. Flaxseed oil is another great source.



I'll try to find it but I thought I saw over at PM a few months ago a thread warning against flax - something toxic about it... Anyone remember what I'm referring to? lol


----------

